# Freud 2200E and Bosch RA1171 Table



## 1973vw (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello! I'm asking the following question on behalf of a friend, so I don't have either of the items in front of me to see for myself. Anyway...

My friend has a Freud 2200E router, and is considering purchasing a Bosch RA1171 router table. It has an aluminum plate, and the manufacturer doesn't list the Freud 2200E as on of the routers that the plate is pre-drilled for. Does anyone know if the Freud shares a common hole pattern with a more popular brand/model of router that might be included in Bosch's list? Has anyone attempted using this router with this table?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 1973vw

The Freud has a strange bolt pattern,and it's a bit tricky to mount the router to any router base plate because the two holes are right on or just off the snap in rings...

see item below

=======



1973vw said:


> Hello! I'm asking the following question on behalf of a friend, so I don't have either of the items in front of me to see for myself. Anyway...
> 
> My friend has a Freud 2200E router, and is considering purchasing a Bosch RA1171 router table. It has an aluminum plate, and the manufacturer doesn't list the Freud 2200E as on of the routers that the plate is pre-drilled for. Does anyone know if the Freud shares a common hole pattern with a more popular brand/model of router that might be included in Bosch's list? Has anyone attempted using this router with this table?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

1973vw,

Welcome to the group. The FT2000 and FT2200 series routers have the same mounting hole pattern but it is not compatible with others on the market. Bosch offers a plate that they indicate fits the RA1171 table and is "Ready to be drilled to accept most routers":

http://www.boschtools.com/tools/tools-detail.htm?H=175983&G=54660&I=58204

You can email or PM me for a copy of the mounting template.


----------



## 1973vw (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok guys, thanks for the help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## PIglet (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone else mounted the Ft2200 in a table and if so which tables... thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PIglet

I have also mounted the ft1700 & ft2200 to the Oak-Park base plate ( 1/4" x 11" x 11" plate) and it's tricky fit and it's best to remove the handles in this case..

You can see the base plate hanging on the wall in one of the snapshots 

===========
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--
================


PIglet said:


> Has anyone else mounted the Ft2200 in a table and if so which tables... thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums 1973vw and PIglet.


----------



## PIglet (Dec 29, 2007)

*thanks*

for all the info.


----------

